# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Beschadigde tussenwervels nek

## Gerard04

Hallo,

Ik ben Gerard. In 1998 tgv een ongeval een aantal beschadigde tussenwervelschijven in de nek opgelopen. Alle opvolgende jaren zijn de daaraan gerelateerde pijnen onderdrukt door behandelingen bij de pijnbestrijder. Nu is de laatste behandeling alweer een dikke anderhalf jaar geleden geweest en nemen de klachten ineens hevige vormen aan. Ik ben inmiddels wel het een en ander gewend. Maar nu wordt het wel heel vervelend. Krachtsvermindering en "vreemde" (mijn eigen arm niet meer kennen zou ik bijna zeggen) gevoelens in de arm zijn nieuw voor mij. Ik wil graag af van de symptoombestrijding en eindelijk richten op de oorzaak. Zijn hier mensen die goede ervaringen hebben met neurochirurgen in de euregio (Limburg, Duistland en België). Alle tips en ervaringen zijn welkom.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Gerard, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend dat de klachten toenemen. Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ik hoop dat iemand je hier verder kan helpen. Heb je trouwens al via de zoekmachine linksboven gezocht naar andere mensen met vergelijkbare ervaringen? Je krijgt dan namelijk van Google een overzicht van berichten die hier op het forum staan. 

Een fijne dag vandaag en toto ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

